
Nvidia CEO Says Moore’s Law Is Dead - arbuge
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1331836
======
heisenbit
He got a point, I'm following this topic closely as I believe it will shape
future trends.

He is also talking his book. Nvidia is providing specialized silicon. Everyone
is now looking to exploit chip architectures that until now either were more
expensive than simple scaling and thus ignored so far and/or require large
number of transistors.

